# Giornalista TG1 aggredita da senatrice rumena no-vax. Video.



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2021)

*Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.

Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.

Per vedere il servizio, copiate ed incollate il seguente link sul browser (senza spazi):
twitter. com /Tg1Rai /status /1470483900652830723


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Altro video.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...


Sta caccia ai no-vax (ovviamente prendendo di mira apposta questa gente deviata) all'estero sta diventando ridicola, cristo santo. Un altro lavoro di servizioh pubbbbbico della piddina Maggioni appena eletta direttrice del TG1.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...



Chissà perché non se ne va a fare un servizio anche in Africa, dove non portano nemmeno le mascherine, non hanno vagginih e le varianti le producono ma non le subiscono.


----------



## Gamma (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...



Ma di tutti gli insulti(anche minacce di morte) che si beccano i no vax non parla nessuno?

Poi basta prendere queste persone come "no vax tipo" i deviati mentali sono sia pro che no vax, è inutile focalizzare l'attenzione solo su quelli appartenenti alla seconda categoria...


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...


Applausi alla senatrice, al marito, alla polizia rumena e pure al popolo rumeno.
Ogni volta che un giornalista mainstream se la vede brutta, non possono che sgorgare copiosi apprezzamenti. Propagandisti pagati coi miei soldi, sotto un ponte dovreste stare, altro che viaggi e note spese!


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma di tutti gli insulti(anche minacce di morte) che si beccano i no vax non parla nessuno?
> 
> Poi basta prendere queste persone come "no vax tipo" i deviati mentali sono sia pro che no vax, è inutile focalizzare l'attenzione solo su quelli appartenenti alla seconda categoria...


Bé comunque io ho visto diversi servizi di inviati nelle "piazze no vax" e se permetti decine e decine di persone intervistate sono emeriti ritardati, gente imbarazzante con 200 teorie strampalate in testa..poi ci sono alcuni normali che hanno i loro legittimi dubbi, ma la maggioranza di quelli che fanno caciara sono gente davvero presa male..e del resto, nel mio piccolo, quelli che conosco *personalmente* che si professano no vax sono gente di una ignoranza babbuina..non sanno manco mettere in fila 4 pensieri logici ma mi sanno citare protocolli medici di fonte YT che manco uno specializzando in medicina..

Adesso è colpa della gente comune se nel calderone no vax la stragrande maggioranza di persone sono semi rinc0gli0nite?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Altro video.


Servizi inutili pagati con i soldi pubblici...bah...sinceramente dei vaccinati rumeni mi frega nulla, basta che se ne stiano a casa loro..

da me la badante di mia nonna è vaccinata


----------



## numero 3 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé comunque io ho visto diversi servizi di inviati nelle "piazze no vax" e se permetti decine e decine di persone intervistate sono emeriti ritardati, gente imbarazzante con 200 teorie strampalate in testa..poi ci sono alcuni normali che hanno i loro legittimi dubbi, ma la maggioranza di quelli che fanno caciara sono gente davvero presa male..e del resto, nel mio piccolo, quelli che conosco *personalmente* che si professano no vax sono gente di una ignoranza babbuina..non sanno manco mettere in fila 4 pensieri logici ma mi sanno citare protocolli medici di fonte YT che manco uno specializzando in medicina..
> 
> Adesso è colpa della gente comune se nel calderone no vax la stragrande maggioranza di persone sono semi rinc0gli0nite?


A me non sembra ANZI...In ogni caso se in servizio TV mandano in onda solo chi sembra scemo o deviato è strumentalizzare la realtà, questo vale per tutto e per ogni argomento.
Per farti un esempio se fuori da San Siro dopo una sconfitta ignobile intervistano e mandarono onda in leggera differita 15 tifosi ignoranti e mezzi ubriachi che insultano Pioli è uno strumento di propaganda contro Pioli.
Questo vale per tutto....infatti in Italia è così da decenni.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...


E' certamente in atto, soprattutto in Italia, una vera e propria caccia alle streghe nei confronti dei no-vax o presunti tali, ma il comportamento della senatrice rumena è inaccettabile.
Chi è solidale con lei ha almeno visto i video di ciò che è accaduto? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Dicembre 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> A me non sembra ANZI...In ogni caso se in servizio TV mandano in onda solo chi sembra scemo o deviato è strumentalizzare la realtà, questo vale per tutto e per ogni argomento.
> Per farti un esempio se fuori da San Siro dopo una sconfitta ignobile intervistano e mandarono onda in leggera differita 15 tifosi ignoranti e mezzi ubriachi che insultano Pioli è uno strumento di propaganda contro Pioli.
> Questo vale per tutto....infatti in Italia è così da decenni.


Le strumentalizzazioni ci sono e ne ho viste di palesi, non ultima all'arena di filetti qualche giorno fa.. Ma la mia esperienza personale non è orchestrata e quello che vedo è ciò che ho scritto


----------



## Maurizio91 (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta caccia ai no-vax (ovviamente prendendo di mira apposta questa gente deviata) all'estero sta diventando ridicola, cristo santo. Un altro lavoro di servizioh pubbbbbico della piddina Maggioni appena eletta direttrice del TG1.


E insomma...giusto ieri su Ansa leggevo che gruppi no vacs (italiani, lol) hanno preso di mira Draghi, mettendogli i baffetti di Hitler nella foto e pubblicando il suo indirizzo di casa con scritto "ogni sera sotto casa sua".


----------



## Ringhio8 (14 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' certamente in atto, soprattutto in Italia, una vera e propria caccia alle streghe nei confronti dei no-vax o presunti tali, ma il comportamento della senatrice rumena è inaccettabile.
> Chi è solidale con lei ha almeno visto i video di ciò che è accaduto? Ho i miei dubbi.


Ma figurati, una sporcagiornalaia rinchiusa x ore? Si gode e basta


----------



## Baba (14 Dicembre 2021)

Le sta bene. Dovevano lasciarla una settimana con gli abitanti che stanno sotto terra nei tombini della periferia di Bucarest, insieme a tutta la troupe di ipocriti sfi*ati.


----------



## Baba (14 Dicembre 2021)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' certamente in atto, soprattutto in Italia, una vera e propria caccia alle streghe nei confronti dei no-vax o presunti tali, ma il comportamento della senatrice rumena è inaccettabile.
> Chi è solidale con lei ha almeno visto i video di ciò che è accaduto? Ho i miei dubbi.


Semplice. Non vai in Romania a fare la morale sui vaccini e nessuno ti fa niente


----------



## __king george__ (14 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...


poteva spiegare le sue ragioni se sa parlare 

sennò poteva dire alla giornalista di uscire o avrebbe chiamato la polizia

sequestrare,dire falsità,addirittura alzare le mani è inaccettabile

d'altronde se la Romania ha tanti problemi un motivo ci sarà...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Dicembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> poteva spiegare le sue ragioni se sa parlare
> 
> sennò poteva dire alla giornalista di uscire o avrebbe chiamato la polizia
> 
> ...




Invece la Rai è così democratica che Reporter Sans Frontières ha stigmatizzato fortemente la neo direttrice del TG1, e la situazione della libertà di stampa citando espressamente i deliri di Mario Monti. 

Tra l'altro l'********* che ha fatto quel servizio si è detta d'accordo con la linea della Maggioni secondo cui si deve censurare chi non condivide la linea del governo sulla gestione dell'epidemia.

Però, come sempre, chi non si allinea, chi non butta il cervello all'ammasso, chi non si unisce al gregge diventa un pericoloso sovversivo.


----------



## vota DC (14 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chissà perché non se ne va a fare un servizio anche in Africa, dove non portano nemmeno le mascherine, non hanno vagginih e le varianti le producono ma non le subiscono.


Perché la invitano a cena....come pietanza!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2021)

Si però non c'è manco un commento che dica che il comportamento di questa sentrice è follia. Concordo che se la stanno prendendo troppo con i No Vax, che andrebbero decisamente non cahati di striscio, ma anche rinchiudere una persona per 8 ore non mi sembra una cosa tanto normale. 
Siamo ai livelli del "era in giro in minigonna, è anche colpa sua se..."


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé comunque io ho visto diversi servizi di inviati nelle "piazze no vax" e se permetti decine e decine di persone intervistate sono emeriti ritardati, gente imbarazzante con 200 teorie strampalate in testa..poi ci sono alcuni normali che hanno i loro legittimi dubbi, ma la maggioranza di quelli che fanno caciara sono gente davvero presa male..e del resto, nel mio piccolo, quelli che conosco *personalmente* che si professano no vax sono gente di una ignoranza babbuina..non sanno manco mettere in fila 4 pensieri logici ma mi sanno citare protocolli medici di fonte YT che manco uno specializzando in medicina..
> 
> Adesso è colpa della gente comune se nel calderone no vax la stragrande maggioranza di persone sono semi rinc0gli0nite?


Ma infatti menomale che ho letto questo commento in mezzo in mezzo a tutti quelli precedenti. Non aggiungo altro, sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si però non c'è manco un commento che dica che il comportamento di questa sentrice è follia. Concordo che se la stanno prendendo troppo con i No Vax, che andrebbero decisamente non cahati di striscio, ma anche rinchiudere una persona per 8 ore non mi sembra una cosa tanto normale.
> Siamo ai livelli del "era in giro in minigonna, è anche colpa sua se..."


Sicuramente è vero ciò che dici, ma c'è anche un altro aspetto da valutare:
Se vai nella curva della Juve e urli "Juve *****" poi non ti puoi lamentare che uno o più tifosi juventini ti rompono la faccia (per non dire altro).
Questo vale anche per uno juventino alla curva del Milan.

Cioè, la questione è che in questa situazione te la sei davvero andata a cercare, perché sei andata lì appositamente per andare a provocare chi ha preso una decisione non in linea con quella del tuo governo, in modo da convincere ancora di più il popolo italiano che Draghi ha ragione.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé comunque io ho visto diversi servizi di inviati nelle "piazze no vax" e se permetti decine e decine di persone intervistate sono emeriti ritardati, gente imbarazzante con 200 teorie strampalate in testa..poi ci sono alcuni normali che hanno i loro legittimi dubbi, ma la maggioranza di quelli che fanno caciara sono gente davvero presa male..e del resto, nel mio piccolo, quelli che conosco *personalmente* che si professano no vax sono gente di una ignoranza babbuina..non sanno manco mettere in fila 4 pensieri logici ma mi sanno citare protocolli medici di fonte YT che manco uno specializzando in medicina..
> 
> Adesso è colpa della gente comune se nel calderone no vax la stragrande maggioranza di persone sono semi rinc0gli0nite?


Il problema di questo commento è che lascia trasparire che invece chi segue Burioni e soci non sia un babbuino.

L'ignoranza è trasversale, Milanforever26. _Io so di non sapere_, diceva Socrate. Pertanto dichiarare teorie come strampalate quando nemmeno tu conosci la verità è un po' pretestuoso.
Vorrei ricordare che, anche qui dentro, c'è gente che ancora crede nel virus trasmesso dal pangolino o dal pipistrello al mercatino delle pulci di Wuhan.
O crede che con il vaccino arrivi la fine del tunnel, quando ormai si è capito che neanche con quello la situazione è cambiata, in quanto non immunizzante. E di certo non per colpa dei pochi che non si sono vaccinati.
E ormai sono in diversi che stanno gettando la maschera, come Crisanti o l'altro giorno il tipo ospite di Formigli.

Per dire, mia mamma, che dovrebbe rientrare nella schiera dei babbuini, da una vita mi dice che con i farmaci non bisogna abusare, specialmente con gli antibiotici, per non creare resistenza nell'organismo e far diventare il virus immune al farmaco. Lo diceva prima ancora dei medici di base.
Oggi invece vacciniamo in massa durante una pandemia, sebbene diversi medici oltre al Nobel Montagnier, abbiano sconsigliato tale pratica, proprio per evitare questa situazione. EPPURE, se parli in giro, la maggioranza delle persone sembra si sia dimenticata di tale cosa.

Direi di andarci cauti con le affermazioni.
Rafiki, lo sciamano del Re Leone, ti potrebbe rispondere: _sei tu il Babbuino_.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Si però non c'è manco un commento che dica che il comportamento di questa sentrice è follia. Concordo che se la stanno prendendo troppo con i No Vax, che andrebbero decisamente non cahati di striscio, ma anche rinchiudere una persona per 8 ore non mi sembra una cosa tanto normale.
> Siamo ai livelli del "era in giro in minigonna, è anche colpa sua se..."



Beh, fa un po' il pari con quell'altra storiella di poco tempo fa quando Brumotti andò ad intervistare i malavitosi nel rione di Roma e venne quasi pestato.

Mentre qui sul forum, invece di stigmatizzare il comportamento osceno di quei delinquenti, egli venne attaccato nemmeno avesse vilipeso Gesù Cristo. Roba da pazzi.

Voglio dire, poi non ci lamentiamo se qualcuno critica la giornalista, eh.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, fa un po' il pari con quell'altra storiella di poco tempo fa quando Brumotti andò ad intervistare i malavitosi nel rione di Roma e venne quasi pestato.
> 
> Mentre qui sul forum, invece di stigmatizzare il comportamento osceno di quei delinquenti, egli venne attaccato nemmeno avesse vilipeso Gesù Cristo. Roba da pazzi.
> 
> Voglio dire, poi non ci lamentiamo se qualcuno critica la giornalista, eh.


Centro! Queste inchieste sono trollate provocatorie alla Saverio Tommasi, non c'è nulla di giornalistico, non portano nulla allo spettatore se non sensazionalismo e pseudo-indignazione. Anzi, quelli del TG1 quello andavano cercando perché in quel servizio l'unica parte "interessante" era proprio la senatrice che ha rinchiuso l'inviata. Che poi le notizie le dicessero tutte, in Romania attualmente la gente è poco incentivata a vaccinarsi perché i casi covid sono pochi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Il problema di questo commento è che lascia trasparire che invece chi segue Burioni e soci non sia un babbuino.
> 
> L'ignoranza è trasversale, Milanforever26. _Io so di non sapere_, diceva Socrate. Pertanto dichiarare teorie come strampalate quando nemmeno tu conosci la verità è un po' pretestuoso.
> Vorrei ricordare che, anche qui dentro, c'è gente che ancora crede nel virus trasmesso dal pangolino o dal pipistrello al mercatino delle pulci di Wuhan.
> ...


Appunto, di solito quando si sa di non sapere si ascolta chi ne sa di più...infatti la gente normale usa questo principio e ascolta il 90% degli esperti che dicono tutti la stessa cosa :vaccinate che il vaccino salva la vita

Invece I no vax pensano di sapere tutto, di essere quelli informati bene, ma poi vanno dietro al 10% che professa quello che loro vogliono sentire.. 

Ecco, se due non sanno una cosa, chi ascolta il 90% degli esperti è saggio, chi il 10% è il babbuino


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, di solito quando si sa di non sapere si ascolta chi ne sa di più...infatti la gente normale usa questo principio e ascolta il 90% degli esperti che dicono tutti la stessa cosa :vaccinate che il vaccino salva la vita
> 
> Invece I no vax pensano di sapere tutto, di essere quelli informati bene, ma poi vanno dietro al 10% che professa quello che loro vogliono sentire..
> 
> Ecco, se due non sanno una cosa, chi ascolta il 90% degli esperti è saggio, chi il 10% è il babbuino



Abbi pazienza, amico, ma dissento fortemente.

Non vi è dubbio che il partito no-vax sia formato in larga parte da gente anti-sistema che è semplicemente avversa alla situazione pandemica magari per motivi ideologici, ma parimenti dall'altra parte non ci sono delle cime, eh.

Di TUTTA la gente che conosco, solo un frazione trascurabile sa in cosa consiste un vairuz o un vaccino, e la quasi totalità segue il governo solo per motivi civili o sociopolitici, oppure solo perchè è stato stabilito così, e stop.

Il governo comanda, la gente esegue. Non parliamo di cultura, intelligenza, o libero arbitrio.

Paradossalmente, sono molti di più i babbuini che seguono l'agenda, poiché la percentuale è preponderante, e quindi a fronte di (esempio sul 50%) 2.5 M su 5 M di babbuini no-vax, da quell'altra parte ci sarebbero 27.5 M su 55 M di babbuini pro-vax.

Gli esperti eviterei di citarli. Altrimenti prendiamo le loro citazioni di qualche tempo fa, troveremmo alquanto difficile seguire anche il minimo filo di ragionamento coerente nel tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Abbi pazienza, amico, ma dissento fortemente.
> 
> Non vi è dubbio che il partito no-vax sia formato in larga parte da gente anti-sistema che è semplicemente avversa alla situazione pandemica magari per motivi ideologici, ma parimenti dall'altra parte non ci sono delle cime, eh.
> 
> ...


Si ma ragazzi basta Co sto governo, qua si parla di vaccini, in tutto il mondo il 90% dei medici e scienziati dice di vaccinarsi, non se lo inventano draghi o speranza..se uno sul vaccino invece va dietro ai deliri di 4 pazzi è un problema suo, ma per me è al pari di quelli che vanno dietro agli ufi


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma ragazzi basta Co sto governo, qua si parla di vaccini, in tutto il mondo il 90% dei medici e scienziati dice di vaccinarsi, non se lo inventano draghi o speranza..se uno sul vaccino invece va dietro ai deliri di 4 pazzi è un problema suo, ma per me è al pari di quelli che vanno dietro agli ufi



Beh, scusa, non te la prendere, ma sono i governi che hanno l'ultima parola.

Io sto dicendo semplicemente che porre la parte avversa di default a livello depensante non è giusto, soprattutto quando anche l'altra parte non eccelle di certo in questo campo. Conosco una miriade di persone che si fidano esclusivamente del partito, tanto per farla breve, e secondo loro la pandemia finisce quando lo dicono quelli lì.

Per i no-vax, mi sembra chiaro che viene dato risalto solo alla frangia estremista e meno attendibile.

Poi che vaccinarsi sia utile lo speriamo tutti.


----------



## vota DC (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, di solito quando si sa di non sapere si ascolta chi ne sa di più...infatti la gente normale usa questo principio e ascolta il 90% degli esperti che dicono tutti la stessa cosa :vaccinate che il vaccino salva la vita
> 
> Invece I no vax pensano di sapere tutto, di essere quelli informati bene, ma poi vanno dietro al 10% che professa quello che loro vogliono sentire..
> 
> Ecco, se due non sanno una cosa, chi ascolta il 90% degli esperti è saggio, chi il 10% è il babbuino


Prima dell'epidemia i no vax lasciavano i figli a studiare a casa perché non avevano i vaccini necessari per stare in classe. A delle persone normali questi figli sarebbero stati sequestrati dai servizi sociali, quindi parliamo di gente super ammanicata, la tipica gente "lei non sa chi sono io". Mario Draghi compreso: non è che abbia fatto scuola assieme alle persone normali.

I no vax VERI comunque sono meno di centomila in tutta Italia, il "miracolo" di aver convinto più di un milione di italiani a non vaccinarsi è dovuto alla pessima comunicazione del governo dato che a giugno 2020 che neanche c'era il vaccino chi il vaccino lo voleva era al 100% nei sondaggi.
La grande manifestazione non vax a Roma era vuota. Le altre sono spesso invenzioni dei media. Una settimana fa ne hanno fatta una a Redipuglia: era in realtà una manifestazione di forze dell'ordine con parenti al seguito....sul Sacrario, distanziati e con mascherina.... cioè sul serio la fondazione Open che spaccia per no vax gente che porta la mascherina all'aperto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, scusa, non te la prendere, ma sono i governi che hanno l'ultima parola.
> 
> Io sto dicendo semplicemente che porre la parte avversa di default a livello depensante non è giusto, soprattutto quando anche l'altra parte non eccelle di certo in questo campo. Conosco una miriade di persone che si fidano esclusivamente del partito, tanto per farla breve, e secondo loro la pandemia finisce quando lo dicono quelli lì.
> 
> ...


I governi hanno l'ultima parola ma se tu fossi un politico con formazione non medica e dovessi decidere su temi di natura medica cosa faresti? Ascolteresti gli esperti della materia, non ti improvviseresti certo virologo o dottore dopo aver visto i video di YT.. Oddio, qualche 5 stalle forse lo farebbe..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Prima dell'epidemia i no vax lasciavano i figli a studiare a casa perché non avevano i vaccini necessari per stare in classe. A delle persone normali questi figli sarebbero stati sequestrati dai servizi sociali, quindi parliamo di gente super ammanicata, la tipica gente "lei non sa chi sono io". Mario Draghi compreso: non è che abbia fatto scuola assieme alle persone normali.
> 
> I no vax VERI comunque sono meno di centomila in tutta Italia, il "miracolo" di aver convinto più di un milione di italiani a non vaccinarsi è dovuto alla pessima comunicazione del governo dato che a giugno 2020 che neanche c'era il vaccino chi il vaccino lo voleva era al 100% nei sondaggi.
> La grande manifestazione non vax a Roma era vuota. Le altre sono spesso invenzioni dei media. Una settimana fa ne hanno fatta una a Redipuglia: era in realtà una manifestazione di forze dell'ordine con parenti al seguito....sul Sacrario, distanziati e con mascherina.... cioè sul serio la fondazione Open che spaccia per no vax gente che porta la mascherina all'aperto.


Ormai si usa il termine no vax in senso lato x definire tutti quelli contro lo stato attuale.. Non saprei come altro definirli


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I governi hanno l'ultima parola ma se tu fossi un politico con formazione non medica e dovessi decidere su temi di natura medica cosa faresti? Ascolteresti gli esperti della materia, non ti improvviseresti certo virologo o dottore dopo aver visto i video di YT.. Oddio, qualche 5 stalle forse lo farebbe..



Tra gli esperti della materia vi sono anche quelli contrari che sono stati silenziati ? 
Chiedo


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2021)

Se domani una troupe del maggiore tg rumeno venisse in Italia e chiederebbe conto a Mummiarella del torbido passato della sua famiglia come verrebbero trattati? 

Se le posizioni di questa senatrice rumena sono sbagliate la prossima volta verrà bocciata alle urne. Si chiama democrazia. Ma capisco che questa parola ai paladini dell'informazione che inneggia alla censura deve risultare piuttosto indigesta.

Poi andare a criticare i politici stranieri mentre qui abbiamo politici come Di Maio, Brunetta, Renzi o Speranza fa decisamente ridere.

A proposito di Speranza, ma dell'ultima genialata stigmatizzata anche dagli scimmioni dell'Ue (che si son resi conto, perfino loro!!, della stupidità del provvedimento) ne ha parlato qualcuno? Qualcuno ha messo in rilievo la ridicolaggine partorita da questo frustrato? Ovviamente no, sia mai che qualche araldo della democrazia si ponga qualche domanda. Altrimenti i pecoroni possono accorgersi dell'ennesima fregnaccia partorita da cotanti statisti.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se domani una troupe del maggiore tg rumeno venisse in Italia e chiederebbe conto a Mummiarella del torbido passato della sua famiglia come verrebbero trattati?
> 
> Se le posizioni di questa senatrice rumena sono sbagliate la prossima volta verrà bocciata alle urne. Si chiama democrazia. Ma capisco che questa parola ai paladini dell'informazione che inneggia alla censura deve risultare piuttosto indigesta.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati.

Verrebbero trattati male, ma più che altro dai lobotomizzati ammaestrati che subito inveirebbero, non tanto dalle istituzioni.

In realtà ce ne staremmo a cuccia, visto che ci facciamo prendere a pesci in faccia da chiunque, pure da qualche sparuto staterello terzomondista.

Ben diverso se venissero a sollevare polveroni per altri personaggi non affiliati al sistema o semplici rappresentanti di una certa parte politica. Come dimostrato a turno dalle improbabili ex-star internazionali che vengono a mettere continuamente il becco nella nostra politica interna sbraitando che abbiamo i fascisti, i nazisti, e siamo cattivoni con i poveri africani che fuggono dalle devastanti guerre atomiche nel deserto.

In questo caso gli aiutiamo, chiaro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra gli esperti della materia vi sono anche quelli contrari che sono stati silenziati ?
> Chiedo


Giustamente no xke sono 4 gatti rispetto al resto della comunità scientifica, o sono luminari (dubito) o sono invasati..solo nei film c'è l'eroe solitario che va contro il pensiero comune scientifico e ha ragione


----------



## mandraghe (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati.
> 
> Verrebbero trattati male, ma più che altro dai lobotomizzati ammaestrati che subito inveirebbero, non tanto dalle istituzioni.
> 
> ...



Malta ci tratta da anni a pesci in faccia, la Libia e la Tunisia sequestrano a loro piacimento i pescherecci italiani, l'Egitto con Regeni ha fatto quello che ha voluto. Se poi parliamo degli Usa non la finiamo più: basta ricordare il Cermis e il rapimento dell'Imam a Milano.

Perfino quella mezza sega di Sarkozy ci ha umiliato con la guerra in Libia. Con tutti i radical che approvavano e battevano le loro zampe scimmiesche. Una guerra per importare la democrazia voluta dal super democratico Obama non poteva avere secondi fini. Assolutamente.

Invece si inalberano perché una cretina è andata a rompere le palle in Romania. Prenderla in culo per tutto il resto però va bene.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, fa un po' il pari con quell'altra storiella di poco tempo fa quando Brumotti andò ad intervistare i malavitosi nel rione di Roma e venne quasi pestato.
> 
> Mentre qui sul forum, invece di stigmatizzare il comportamento osceno di quei delinquenti, egli venne attaccato nemmeno avesse vilipeso Gesù Cristo. Roba da pazzi.
> 
> Voglio dire, poi non ci lamentiamo se qualcuno critica la giornalista, eh.



Sono entrambi comportamenti sbagliati. 
Stressare i no vax e rinchiudere una persona. Ma tra le due cose rinchiudere la persona è la peggiore. La senatrice poteva mandare a fanchiullo la tipa e basta. 

Brumotti mi sta sulle palle, ma io lo difesi in quell'occasione. Ci sono ancora i miei commenti.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Malta ci tratta da anni a pesci in faccia, la Libia e la Tunisia sequestrano a loro piacimento i pescherecci italiani, l'Egitto con Regeni ha fatto quello che ha voluto. Se poi parliamo degli Usa non la finiamo più: basta ricordare il Cermis e il rapimento dell'Imam a Milano.
> 
> Perfino quella mezza sega di Sarkozy ci ha umiliato con la guerra in Libia. Con tutti i radical che approvavano e battevano le loro zampe scimmiesche. Una guerra per importare la democrazia voluta dal super democratico Obama non poteva avere secondi fini. Assolutamente.
> 
> Invece si inalberano perché una cretina è andata a rompere le palle in Romania. Prenderla in culo per tutto il resto però va bene.



Sai quand'è che facciamo la voce grossa e ci imponiamo con determinazione?

Quando Draghi dà del maleducato ad Erdogan (tra l'altro rischiando di brutto rappresaglie terroristiche) perché deve difendere l'onore della sua padroncina Van der Kulen per una seggiola.



Se non fosse vero non ci crederebbe nessuno. Invece ai gendarmi francesi che vengono a fare il bello e il cattivo tempo oltreconfine con i migranti, gli puliamo le scarpe e gli paghiamo la benzina delle camionette per il tragitto.

No, ma noi siamo un modello, noi, tutto funziona a meraviglia e siamo proprio avanti.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi comportamenti sbagliati.
> Stressare i no vax e rinchiudere una persona. Ma tra le due cose rinchiudere la persona è la peggiore. La senatrice poteva mandare a fanchiullo la tipa e basta.
> 
> Brumotti mi sta sulle palle, ma io lo difesi in quell'occasione. Ci sono ancora i miei commenti.



Ma guarda, non ti stavo facendo le bucce a livello personale o per polemica, era una semplice constatazione, tutto lì.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, non ti stavo facendo le bucce a livello personale o per polemica, era una semplice constatazione, tutto lì.



Ma lo so. Condivido il tuo messaggio infatti. Anche io ho parlato in generale e per farti capire come la penso. 
La violenza è quasi sempre sbagliata secondo me, sia fisica che verbale. Fossi stata nella senatrice avrei detto "Amzza che vita triste che hai, arrivi persino dall'italia per dirmi ste cacate? Non hai di meglio da fare?"


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, di solito quando si sa di non sapere si ascolta chi ne sa di più...infatti la gente normale usa questo principio e ascolta il 90% degli esperti che dicono tutti la stessa cosa :vaccinate che il vaccino salva la vita


No, quando si sa di non sapere si accende il cervello e ci si documenta.
Poi si sentono entrambe le campane e si formula una idea propria.
Così ha sempre funzionato il genere umano.
Quando le persone hanno spento il cervello e hanno seguito il dogma del santone di turno, a livello storico si è deciso di chiamarlo Medioevo.

Tra l'altro quando dici che il 90% degli esperti dice quello menti sapendo di mentire, perché questo è ciò che la propaganda italiana va dicendo in giro.
Nella realtà il quadro è molto più variegato, ed esperti di grande calibro internazionale hanno espresso più di un dubbio sui vaccini e sull'mRNA, tra cui l'ideatore stesso e premi Nobel.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Invece I no vax pensano di sapere tutto, di essere quelli informati bene, ma poi vanno dietro al 10% che professa quello che loro vogliono sentire..


Come dicevo prima, gli estremi ci sono da entrambe le parti.
Io vedo anche molti apostoli del vaccino che chiedono ai cosiddetti "novax" i loro titoli medici, salvo poi scrivere post pieni di presunte verità mediche che hanno sentito a Che Tempo Che Fa.

Bello come si sia passati dal parlare di medicina con Luciano Onder a Fabio Fazio.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ecco, se due non sanno una cosa, chi ascolta il 90% degli esperti è saggio, chi il 10% è il babbuino


Quindi se io ascolto il 100% dei preti che mi dice che Maria ha partorito un bambino pur rimanendo vergine, sono saggio. Se invece mi pongo domande, sono un babbuino.

D'altronde il tuo approccio è lo stesso: non ragionare e seguire tutto come un dogma.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giustamente no xke sono 4 gatti rispetto al resto della comunità scientifica, o sono luminari (dubito) o sono invasati..solo nei film c'è l'eroe solitario che va contro il pensiero comune scientifico e ha ragione


Infatti Galileo Galilei si sa che era un invasato novax nogreenpass, così come gli Illuministi ai tempi dell'Ancient Regime, dei carbonari ai tempi dei moti di metà '800 ecc.

Siamo davvero tornati nel Medioevo. Dio mio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, quando si sa di non sapere si accende il cervello e ci si documenta.
> Poi si sentono entrambe le campane e si formula una idea propria.
> Così ha sempre funzionato il genere umano.
> Quando le persone hanno spento il cervello e hanno seguito il dogma del santone di turno, a livello storico si è deciso di chiamarlo Medioevo.
> ...


Il quadro è talmente variegato che il 100% dei paesi del mondo promuove la campagna vaccinale..
I santoni poi li hanno sempre seguiti le minoranze, quelli che trovavano nell'osho o nel sai baba di turno un illuminato invece di vedere il ciarlatano che si nascondeva dietro.. E anche lì loro si credevano quelli svegli che avevano capito tutto..


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti Galileo Galilei si sa che era un invasato novax nogreenpass, così come gli Illuministi ai tempi dell'Ancient Regime, dei carbonari ai tempi dei moti di metà '800 ecc.
> 
> Siamo davvero tornati nel Medioevo. Dio mio...


Proprio Galileo ha inventato il metodo scientifico che oggi da alla scienza la sua credibilità perché basata sui fatti e gli esperimenti e non sul sentito dire o le sensazioni.. Galileo oggi sarebbe contro i no vax


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Appunto, di solito quando si sa di non sapere si ascolta chi ne sa di più...infatti la gente normale usa questo principio e ascolta il 90% degli esperti che dicono tutti la stessa cosa :vaccinate che il vaccino salva la vita
> 
> Invece I no vax pensano di sapere tutto, di essere quelli informati bene, ma poi vanno dietro al 10% che professa quello che loro vogliono sentire..
> 
> Ecco, se due non sanno una cosa, chi ascolta il 90% degli esperti è saggio, chi il 10% è il babbuino


No, aspetta. I babbuini sono molto intelligenti. Sanno persino riconoscere le parole. Stiam parlando di premi Nobel, rispetto a buona parte dei no-vax.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il quadro è talmente variegato che il 100% dei paesi del mondo promuove la campagna vaccinale..


Sei passato dagli esperti di medicina ai governi, sebbene tu stesso nel post #27 abbia detto che non si parlava di governo ma di scienza. Bel volo pindarico con triplo salto mortale. "Voto DIESCI", direbbe un noto personaggio televisivo.




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *I santoni poi li hanno sempre seguiti le minoranze*, quelli che trovavano nell'osho o nel sai baba di turno un illuminato invece di vedere il ciarlatano che si nascondeva dietro.. E anche lì loro si credevano quelli svegli che avevano capito tutto..


Infatti il Papa non lo segue nessuno...


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Proprio Galileo ha inventato il metodo scientifico che oggi da alla scienza la sua credibilità perché basata sui fatti e gli esperimenti e non sul sentito dire o le sensazioni.. Galileo oggi sarebbe contro i no vax


Infatti è questa la differenza che c'è tra la scienza e le virostar della televisione.
La prima sperimenta, gli altri scrivono cazzate su twitter.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è vero ciò che dici, ma c'è anche un altro aspetto da valutare:
> *Se vai nella curva della Juve e urli "Juve *****" poi non ti puoi lamentare che uno o più tifosi juventini ti rompono la faccia (per non dire altro).
> Questo vale anche per uno juventino alla curva del Milan.*
> 
> Cioè, la questione è che in questa situazione te la sei davvero andata a cercare, perché sei andata lì appositamente per andare a provocare chi ha preso una decisione non in linea con quella del tuo governo, in modo da convincere ancora di più il popolo italiano che Draghi ha ragione.


La scorsa settimana, non ricordo in che città, una cassiera di una banca é stata giudicata colpevole di aver "reagito" ai rapinatori ed essersi presa non so quanti pallini. Ergo, la "giornalaia" se non andava a rompere le balle non sarebbe stata "sequestrata". La legge italiana dice questo, quindi la giornalaia di che si lamenta?


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No, aspetta. I babbuini sono molto intelligenti. Sanno persino riconoscere le parole. Stiam parlando di premi Nobel, rispetto a buona parte dei no-vax.



Devi sempre fare interventi a sproposito, pure abbastanza stucchevoli.

Poi mi fai la conta di tutti quelli che hanno preso l'influenza (quella "normale", anche se diventerà "normale" anche il Covid) senza essersi vaccinati, e vediamo se sono più numerosi i babbuini o i premi Nobel, visto che assegnamo in modo molto intelligente la ragione ai più numerosi.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> No, aspetta. I babbuini sono molto intelligenti. Sanno persino riconoscere le parole. Stiam parlando di premi Nobel, rispetto a buona parte dei no-vax.


Ma come premi Nobel? Ma se di Montagnier avete detto che è un vecchio rimbambito!
Cioè, decidetevi, ragazzi miei. O i Nobel sono geni o sono imbecilli.
Non è che la validità può cambiare a seconda della convenienza del discorso, su.


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sto topic é stupendo, mi fa tornare alla mente una frase idiota che sento spesso, "sono i novacchese ha seminare hodio". Cit da chi si vaccina non per paura del covid, ma per il bene della comunità


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come premi Nobel? Ma se di Montagnier avete detto che è un vecchio rimbambito!
> Cioè, decidetevi, ragazzi miei. O i Nobel sono geni o sono imbecilli.
> Non è che la validità può cambiare a seconda della convenienza del discorso, su.


Corto circuito, stai perdendo tempo, ha ragione lui, rassegnati


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma come premi Nobel? Ma se di Montagnier avete detto che è un vecchio rimbambito!
> Cioè, decidetevi, ragazzi miei. O i Nobel sono geni o sono imbecilli.
> Non è che la validità può cambiare a seconda della convenienza del discorso, su.


Ibrahimovic è stato un grande giocatore.
Oggi lui dice di essere ancora il migliore del Mondo. Ha due alternative: 1)me lo dimostra, magari facendo un paio di gol contro il Liverpool, e io mi tolgo il cappello; 2)non me lo dimostra, per me quello che dice è falso.
Ps: il verbo “dimostrare” non è usato a caso.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic è stato un grande giocatore.
> Oggi lui dice di essere ancora il migliore del Mondo. Ha due alternative: 1)me lo dimostra, magari facendo un paio di gol contro il Liverpool, e io mi tolgo il cappello; 2)non me lo dimostra, *per me* quello che dice è falso.
> Ps: il verbo “dimostrare” non è usato a caso.


Ma quel "per me" significa che è una tua opinione.
Non eravate voi quelli che seguivate il metodo scientifico e chiamavate babbuini quelli che si affidavano alle opinioni e voci di corridoio?


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Devi sempre fare interventi a sproposito, pure abbastanza stucchevoli.
> 
> Poi mi fai la conta di tutti quelli che hanno preso l'influenza (quella "normale", anche se diventerà "normale" anche il Covid) senza essersi vaccinati, e vediamo se sono più numerosi i babbuini o i premi Nobel, visto che assegnamo in modo molto intelligente la ragione ai più numerosi.


La ragione io non la do ai più numerosi. Su questioni scientifiche, la ragione io la do a chi dimostra le sue affermazioni con studi condotti con metodo scientifico. E gli do ragione fino a quando qualcuno dimostri il contrario con studi condotti con metodo scientifico.

Ps: mi spiace ti sia offeso, io volevo solo difendere i babbuini ingiustamente denigrati.


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma quel "per me" significa che è una tua opinione.
> Non eravate voi quelli che seguivate il metodo scientifico e chiamavate babbuini quelli che si affidavano alle opinioni e voci di corridoio?


In ambito calcistico non esiste un “metodo scientifico”. Era un esempio per mettere la discussione su un piano più disteso, visto che voi no-vax soffrite di sindrome di accerchiamento.
Comunque sia, *per me*,OT chiuso.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La ragione io non la do ai più numerosi. Su questioni scientifiche, la ragione io la do a chi dimostra le sue affermazioni con studi condotti con metodo scientifico. E gli do ragione fino a quando qualcuno dimostri il contrario con studi condotti con metodo scientifico.
> 
> Ps: mi spiace ti sia offeso, io volevo solo difendere i babbuini ingiustamente denigrati.



Tante grazie, non sono offeso. Forse i babbuini sono anche migliori degli esseri umani, almeno loro non sono viscidi.

Comunque seguo il tuo pensiero, quindi mi farò un giretto a Wuhan, sono sicuro che mi dimostreranno in modo assolutamente indubbio che loro non c'entrano niente con questa faccenda. Lo prenderò come Vangelo Scientifico.


----------



## Sam (15 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> In ambito calcistico non esiste un “metodo scientifico”. Era un esempio per mettere la discussione su un piano più disteso, visto che voi no-vax soffrite di sindrome di accerchiamento.
> Comunque sia, *per me*,OT chiuso.


Neanche per dare a Montagnier del rimbambito c'è un metodo scientifico, visto che lo additate in quel modo senza provare che effettivamente egli lo sia, ma basandovi su sensazioni dettate dalle parole di qualcun altro.


----------



## vota DC (15 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Proprio Galileo ha inventato il metodo scientifico che oggi da alla scienza la sua credibilità perché basata sui fatti e gli esperimenti e non sul sentito dire o le sensazioni.. Galileo oggi sarebbe contro i no vax


Starebbe con i vax....che però in Italia non esistono! Ad esempio non ce lo vedo unirsi al corteo dei linciatori di De Donno (che non sono la Pfizer ma politicanti nostrani che vogliono piazzare solo gli amichetti e li abbiamo già beccati a fare magheggi per gonfiare i costi della sanità). E nemmeno al coro "ne usciremo solo con un vaccino è impensabile che nel futuro inventino terapie che curano il covid"....cioè parliamo di un virus cugino del raffreddore e quindi supermutevole e infatti adesso che Pfizer ha le pillole anticovid quelle vanno bene. Figuriamoci se non avrebbe fatto volare dalla finestra il clown "la terza dose da una protezione che durerà 5-10 anni" che non è un virologo da salotto televisivo ma è Abrignani il numero due del CTS: se Locatelli ha il raffreddore lo sostituisce.
La Pfizer e i suoi scienziati possono definirsi vax, le autorità italiane però inventano un sacco di balle per indorare la pillola e far andare bene la loro narrazione: in questa maniera il vaccino non serve distribuirlo velocemente come a Israele (la Pfizer ti mette pressione dicendo che sarai comunque al sicuro per poco essendo sperimentale mentre quando è l'Italia a distribuirlo "risolverà ogni problema, fai i sacrifici oggi che salverà il Natale"), non si toccano i vip no vax e si punta ai bambini per gonfiare i numeri, non si cercano provvedimenti difficili come il distanziamento nei mezzi pubblici e non si toccano i teatri che adesso devono essere pieni perché il mondo sinistrato che va alla prima della Scala lo richiede.
Il ministro della salute è lo stesso dello spot "non è facile prendere il covid" quindi non è di sicuro un si vax che segue il metodo scientifico.


----------



## sunburn (15 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Neanche per dare a Montagnier del rimbambito c'è un metodo scientifico, visto che lo additate in quel modo senza provare che effettivamente egli lo sia, ma basandovi su sensazioni dettate dalle parole di qualcun altro.


Esiste eccome. Ed è proprio il metodo scientifico.
In passato, ha fatto una grande scoperta.
Ma lo è stata perché era supportata da dati scientifici. Non perché “oh esiste un virus, datemi il Nobel”.
Se Montagnier dice che l’HIV si trasmette limonando e non porta dati scientifici a supporto, sta dicendo una fesseria.
Se Montagnier dice che si può curare il Parkinson con la papaya e non porta dati scientifici a supporto, sta dicendo una fesseria.
Se Montagnier dice che nella pandemia in corso ha avuto un ruolo il 5G e non porta dati scientifici a supporto, sta dicendo una fesseria.
Ecc ecc ecc.

Comunque, ripeto: fine ot.


----------



## enigmistic02 (15 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Lucia Goracci*, inviata del *TG1*, ha realizzato un servizio sui *pochi vaccinati* in *Romania *ed è andata a trovare la *senatrice no-vax Diana Șoșoacă*. Dopo l'intervista, la senatrice visibilmente presa a male non lascia uscire dal suo studio la giornalista, rinchiudendola dentro, dopodiché ha chiamato la polizia che è intervenuta, a detta della Goracci, andando a favore della politica rumena trattando la troupe del TG1 come dei "criminali" con il marito della Șoșoacă che ha aggredito l'inviata.
> 
> Dopo otto ore e grazie all'intervento dell'ambasciata italiana, la troupe è riuscita ad andarsene via.
> 
> ...


Una montatura, l'ennesima, del tg1 che continua a fare figuracce su figuracce, tranne che per i fanatici del green pass, per i quali tutto è lecito. E la farsa continua.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque è allucinante come le discussioni su Covid, Green, pass ed eventi annessi, siano tutte uguali.

Arriva il No Vax di turno che inizia a scrivere commenti stupidi del tipo "Lo fannohhh per noi! 11!1 lo dice la scienzaaaahh" 
Poi interviene qualcuno che la pensa in maniera diversa e viene attaccato. 
Poi ci sono quelli del "la fine del mondo è vicina, ringraziamo i pecoroni" che lo scrivono in ogni dannata situazione.

La stessa tiritera ad ogni discussione. 

Questo è Milanworld a fine 2021.

Quando @admin scrive che "Ci vogliono mettere l'uno contro l'altro, che così si fa il loro gioco" si riferisce proprio a questo tipo di discussioni e questa cosa vale sia per i pro vax che per i no vax. Ci siete dentro entrambi allo stesso identico modo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti è questa la differenza che c'è tra la scienza e le virostar della televisione.
> La prima sperimenta, gli altri scrivono cazzate su twitter.


Voi vivete nel mondo minuscolo del goverbetto italiano e delle virostar, gocce nel mare di cui sta operando attorno ad una pandemia globale.. Francamente mi sono anche stufato di stare qui a disquisire a questi livelli, del resto la fortuna è che a decidere non siete voi, quindi andate pure avanti nel vostro sbraitare, come sempre in questi casi sempre meno andranno dietro alle fesserie


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sei passato dagli esperti di medicina ai governi, sebbene tu stesso nel post #27 abbia detto che non si parlava di governo ma di scienza. Bel volo pindarico con triplo salto mortale. "Voto DIESCI", direbbe un noto personaggio televisivo.
> 
> 
> 
> Infatti il Papa non lo segue nessuno...


1- i governi si muovono sulle indicazioni scientifiche

2-vabbe dai il Papa un santone, ora mi sono chiare ancora più cose


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

Una curiosità sulla Romania che continua a essere dipinta come l'inferno a causa dei novax: negli ultimi giorni media di poco più di 800 contagi al giorno nonostante i vaccinati siano fermi al 40%.


----------



## Gunnar67 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ma di tutti gli insulti(anche minacce di morte) che si beccano i no vax non parla nessuno?
> 
> Poi basta prendere queste persone come "no vax tipo" i deviati mentali sono sia pro che no vax, è inutile focalizzare l'attenzione solo su quelli appartenenti alla seconda categoria...


Se un senatore di quello stato é un "deviato mentale" a posto stanno. Questa nostra giornalista non ha fatto interviste casuali per la strada, ma é andata (presumo previo accordo) ad intervistare un membro del Parlamento di un Paese in teoria "amico", membro dell'Unione Europea. E non parliamo di Rete Vidigulfo sul Naviglio, ma della nostra tv di Stato.


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> *Esiste eccome. Ed è proprio il metodo scientifico.*
> In passato, ha fatto una grande scoperta.
> Ma lo è stata perché era supportata da dati scientifici. Non perché “oh esiste un virus, datemi il Nobel”.
> Se Montagnier dice che l’HIV si trasmette limonando e non porta dati scientifici a supporto, sta dicendo una fesseria.
> ...


Hai risposto senza comprendere a fondo il mio post.
Tu dici che Montagnier dice fesserie, ma non lo puoi provare, perché per poter applicare il metodo scientifico dovresti avere competenze che non hai.
Quindi ti affidi a dichiarazioni di altre persone, di cui però nessuno può provare la trasparenza del pensiero.

Di conseguenza, stando ai termini dichiarati in precedenza, ti comporti anche tu come i babbuini che seguono il santone e ne considerano verità assoluta ogni parola.

Adesso hai capito il fulcro del discorso? Nessuno qui conosce la realtà.
Si tratta sempre di una _chain of trust_. Quindi dare dei babbuini alle persone che non la pensano come te, è pretestuoso, perché se tu dici che il complottista non può dimostrare le sue tesi, in altrettanto modo tu non puoi smentirle.
Nessuno di noi ha gli strumenti per farlo.


----------



## raducioiu (16 Dicembre 2021)

Sarebbe interessante vedere una giornalista rumena venire in Italia a intervistare, ad esempio, Speranza sulla questione del piano pandemico inesistente e sulle pressioni fatte per nasconderlo. Chissà come andrebbero le cose. Ma questo non è concesso neppure a quelli italiani


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voi vivete nel mondo minuscolo del goverbetto italiano e delle virostar, gocce nel mare di cui sta operando attorno ad una pandemia globale.. Francamente mi sono anche stufato di stare qui a disquisire a questi livelli, del resto la fortuna è che a decidere non siete voi, quindi andate pure avanti nel vostro sbraitare, come sempre in questi casi sempre meno andranno dietro alle fesserie


E no, però, tu non puoi cambiare le carte in tavola quando più ti piace, e poi quando ti si mette di fronte alla evidenza che le tue convinzioni non sono così assolute come tu creda, fai saltare il banco.
Un po' di coerenza, ragazzo mio.

Tu dici che la narrazione ufficiale segue il metodo scientifico, e io ti ho detto (facilmente dimostrabile, tra l'altro) che le virostar della televisione hanno fatto sparate prive di metodo scientifico, salvo poi fare retromarcia e allinearsi alle frasi di altri.
E tu, e tanti altri, ripetete a pappardella quello che viene detto.

Quindi c'è qualcosa che non quadra: o i babbuini stanno da entrambe le parti, o vivi nel sottosopra, dove tu hai la verità in tasca e gli altri sono così stupidi da non vederla.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 1- i governi si muovono sulle indicazioni scientifiche
> 
> 2-vabbe dai il Papa un santone, ora mi sono chiare ancora più cose


1) Non mi risulta. Il governo italiano non ha sempre seguito le indicazioni del CTS. Specialmente nella prima fase della pandemia.
Idem con il Green Pass e le vaccinazioni sui minori. Vedasi dichiarazioni di Crisanti.

2) Beh, se un tuo amico ti viene a dire che la sua tipa ha partorito ma è ancora vergine, perché lui non l'ha toccata con un dito, non credo che tu ci creda, o no?
Eppure il 100% dei preti asserisce che ciò che dice il papa è vero.
E nessuno lo dimostra con il metodo scientifico che, dalle tue parole si evince fa la differenza tra i babbuini che credono ai santoni e le persone sveglie come te.

Trai tu le tue conclusioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> E no, però, tu non puoi cambiare le carte in tavola quando più ti piace, e poi quando ti si mette di fronte alla evidenza che le tue convinzioni non sono così assolute come tu creda, fai saltare il banco.
> Un po' di coerenza, ragazzo mio.
> 
> Tu dici che la narrazione ufficiale segue il metodo scientifico, e io ti ho detto (facilmente dimostrabile, tra l'altro) che le virostar della televisione hanno fatto sparate prive di metodo scientifico, salvo poi fare retromarcia e allinearsi alle frasi di altri.
> ...


Rispondo "velocemente" perché la questione sta diventando onanistica e non fa per me:

1 - Ho già detto che voi non fate altro che guardare sto pollaio italiano e fare le pulci su draghi, speranza, CTS , virostar e quant'altro..perché ormai siete drogati di questa situazione, passate la vostra vita dietro a ogni notizia, dato, impressione... alla gente "normale" (uso il termine normale inerente al fatto che si parla praticamente dell'80% delle persone) dei virologi e di tutto il can can non frega ormai più nulla, ha capito che c'è solo da tenere botta aspettando che la pandemia diventi gestibile, nel frattempo si sopporta quello che tocca fare per permetterlo evitando che la situazione degeneri di nuovo (quindi vaccini che funzionano, GP come metodo coercitivo, limitazioni se dovesse servire sperando di no..)
Le incongruenze di gestione, al netto di qualche farabutto che c'è sempre, sono figlie di una situazione eccezionale e mutevole in cui nessuno ha le risposte certe a tutto ne protocolli preventivi di azione..si è dovuto improvvisare, e nel farlo di certo si fanno anche errori, che immagino voi nel vostro lavoro non farete mai invece...
Anche le indicazioni dei virologi, lasciando da parte ogni singola cacata che può dire il bassetti di turno, non sono contraddittorie, praticamente tutti sono per il vaccino (poi magari c'è quello che non farebbe la terza dose, quello che non farebbe i bambini, ma NESSUNO dice di non vaccinarsi salvo un pugno di mosche pazze), e quello è l'elemento del contendere, il vaccino funziona e andrebbe fatto, punto. Te lo ripeto, se spegneste un po' la radio, internet e la tv e passaste 10 giorni senza pensare al covid ogni 5 minuti credimi che vi rendereste conto che lo stato di ansia è per lo più vostro..io mascherina a parte che detesto, sono tornato a fare tutto..uscite, cene, viaggi, tatuaggi, se per tornare alla normalità mi devo fare un vaccino all'anno ok...

2- definire il Papa un santone è metterlo alla stregua di un sai baba o un ikeda (e credimi che io ho rispetto per chiunque pratichi attività spirituali) è insensato, intanto perché il Papa è in primis un Capo di Stato a tutti gli effetti, secondo perché la religione Cristiana al di là delle credenze su cui si fonda, ha definito molte delle fondamenta su cui si basa la nostra civiltà attuale quindi ridurla ad una credenza popolare è irrispettoso di 2000 anni di storia..
inoltre la Fede per definizione non necessita di essere provata, non esiste metodo scientifico che si possa applicare, e lo dimostra il fatto che moltissimi scienziati e geni del presente e del passato erano e sono credenti;
diverso è discutere di un tema scientifico e andare dietro al sentito dire e alle sensazioni di tizio o caio anziché alle statistiche e ai dati

Spero di averti chiarito i dubbi sulla mia posizione (non pensavo ce ne fossero in vero)..come sopra, non è che chiudo per "scappare dal contendere" ma perché onestamente del Coviddi ne ho parlato fin troppo per quello che mi interessa...perdonami solo se ogni tanto se leggo in alcune discussioni cose troppo assurde mi viene da intervenire


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Rispondo "velocemente" perché la questione sta diventando onanistica e non fa per me:
> 
> 1 - Ho già detto che voi non fate altro che guardare sto pollaio italiano e fare le pulci su draghi, speranza, CTS , virostar e quant'altro..perché ormai siete drogati di questa situazione, passate la vostra vita dietro a ogni notizia, dato, impressione...


E io ti ho già detto di smetterla di spostare l'asticella del discorso un po' più in là ogni volta che ti si porta a vedere le contraddizioni nei tuoi post.
Nessuno è drogato di niente. Ti è stata fatta notare la contraddizione ma tu glissi e dai giudizi sommari sugli altri.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 2- definire il Papa un santone è metterlo alla stregua di un sai baba o un ikeda (e credimi che io ho rispetto per chiunque pratichi attività spirituali) è insensato, intanto perché il Papa è in primis un Capo di Stato a tutti gli effetti, secondo perché la religione Cristiana al di là delle credenze su cui si fonda, ha definito molte delle fondamenta su cui si basa la nostra civiltà attuale quindi ridurla ad una credenza popolare è irrispettoso di 2000 anni di storia..
> inoltre la Fede per definizione non necessita di essere provata, non esiste metodo scientifico che si possa applicare, e lo dimostra il fatto che moltissimi scienziati e geni del presente e del passato erano e sono credenti;
> diverso è discutere di un tema scientifico e andare dietro al sentito dire e alle sensazioni di tizio o caio anziché alle statistiche e ai dati


E quindi su che base tu definisci i santoni delle persone che predicano ai babbuini, mentre il Papa, no? Solo perché si tratta di un Capo di Stato? Anche Bokassa era un Capo di Stato, ma ciò non ha impedito al resto del mondo di deriderlo.
Se è vero che la fede non può essere provata, come fai a dire che il dogma dell'infallibilità papale è un qualcosa in cui credere, mentre un santone della domenica come il Mago Otelma o Wanna Marchi, no?

E bada, uso il dogma dell'infallibilità anziché la Vergine, perché evidentemente era troppo blasfema per qualcuno, sebbene una delle caratteristiche base di un ragionamento sia quella di astrarre il concetto dalle parole.
Mi spieghi qual è la discriminante?
Dei 2000 anni di storia frega niente a nessuno. Non è rilevante per questo discorso.

Io credo che l'unica discriminante sia l'intenzione, del tutto personale, nel credere in qualcosa, sia esso il Papa o sia essa la narrazione ufficiale di questa pandemia.
Il metodo scientifico o le prove non c'entrano niente. Anche perché nessuno di noi ha le prove della realtà di questa situazione.
Così come i cosiddetti "novax" non hanno le prove che ci sia un complotto, tu non hai le prove per dimostrare il contrario.
Quindi insultare le persone come babbuini non fa altro che porti nella condizione di uno che non guarda al di là del proprio naso, come nel Mito della Caverna di Platone, tanto per citare qualcuno.

Sei sicuro di essere tu quello uscito dalla caverna? Io questa domanda me la pongo tutti i giorni, e tutti i giorni vado a letto nutrendo dubbi al riguardo.
Mi fa piacere che ci sia gente che ha solo certezze nella vita, al punto da dispensare giudizi sommari su gente che non conosce, e che può darsi pure abbiano un livello di cultura dieci o venti volte più alto del tuo.

Tra l'altro, lascia perdere le statistiche e i numeri, perché se cominciassimo a tirarli in ballo potresti avere delle brutte sorprese su quanto questa "pandemia" abbia del torbido. C'è molta differenza tra il leggere i dati e contestualizzarli.
Non è che chi non la pensa come te si rivolge necessariamente agli sciamani, sai?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Spero di averti chiarito i dubbi sulla mia posizione (non pensavo ce ne fossero in vero)..come sopra, non è che chiudo per "scappare dal contendere" ma perché onestamente del Coviddi ne ho parlato fin troppo per quello che mi interessa...perdonami solo se ogni tanto se leggo in alcune discussioni cose troppo assurde mi viene da intervenire


Il punto è che avete insultato delle persone che non conoscete, senza dimostrare che esse abbiano torto, come ho già spiegato al compagno di merende qualche post più sopra, salvo poi arrampicarvi sugli specchi dopo che una persona ti ha rigirato i tuoi discorsi.

E bada, al netto del fatto che in altre occasioni ho spiegato i miei dubbi sulla pandemia, io in questo thread sono stato chiamato e accostato ai cosiddetti "novax".
Non mi pare di aver detto di aver fatto o meno il vaccino o di essere contro i vaccini in generale, quindi già il fatto che mi cataloghi senza nemmeno conoscermi la dice lunga sulla supponenza di chi crede che gli altri siano dei babbuini, senza rendersi conto che quella che ha vicino al buco posteriore è una coda a tutti gli effetti, e quella che ha tra le mani è una banana.
Ti avevo fatto l'esempio di Rafiki di proposito, ma evidentemente anche citare il Re Leone è difficile da far capire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> E io ti ho già detto di smetterla di spostare l'asticella del discorso un po' più in là ogni volta che ti si porta a vedere le contraddizioni nei tuoi post.
> Nessuno è drogato di niente. Ti è stata fatta notare la contraddizione ma tu glissi e dai giudizi sommari sugli altri.


Mi tocca ritornare sulla discussione perché ahimé tieni sto tono da "sfida" e non mi va di essere tacciato di battere in ritirata come se colto in fallo, anche perché sono abbastanza convinto della mia posizione, pur non ritenendo di essere un genio ne un esperto in materia (ecco perché non "leggo e interpreto" ma mi affido alla maggioranza di chi è edotto in materia)
Non capisco a quale contraddizione alludi, come ti ho detto quando dico che il 100% dei governi agisce in un modo è sottinteso che lo fa perché dietro la stragrande maggioranza di scienziati, medici, esperti etc sono tutti pro vaccinazione..e ti ho anche detto che quando parlo di vaccinazione io parlo del concetto generale di vaccinarsi, non la singola scelta sul 2 dosi o 3 dosi, 6 mesi o 9 mesi, dai 5 anni in su o dai 12....quelle sono scelte arbitrarie per lo più (anche se pure lì comunque l'opinione è abbastanza comune)
Ma sul vaccinarsi o no per me non si discute.


Sam ha scritto:


> E quindi *su che base tu definisci i santoni delle persone che predicano ai babbuini, mentre il Papa, no?* Solo perché si tratta di un Capo di Stato? Anche Bokassa era un Capo di Stato, ma ciò non ha impedito al resto del mondo di deriderlo.
> *Se è vero che la fede non può essere provata, come fai a dire che il dogma dell'infallibilità papale è un qualcosa in cui credere, mentre un santone della domenica come il Mago Otelma o Wanna Marchi, no?*
> 
> E bada, uso il dogma dell'infallibilità anziché la Vergine, perché evidentemente era troppo blasfema per qualcuno, sebbene una delle caratteristiche base di un ragionamento sia quella di astrarre il concetto dalle parole.
> ...


Entrare in un discorso teologico sulla chiesa, la complessità di una religione rispetto ad una filosofia di vita "comoda" è qui del tutto fuori luogo, la Fede nel creatore (declinata poi in varie forme) non ha nulla a che vedere con filosofie alla "peace and love" o "qui ed ora" (peraltro concetto che lo stesso Gesù, ammesso sia esistito, predicava 2000 anni fa)...
Sul paragone tra il Papa che parla di carità cristiana e gente che ti vende sali miracolosi nemmeno la commento..rientra nella sensibilità personale..cosi come sul concetto di Fede che non ha spiegazione scientifica e non ne necessita dato che tratta questioni ultraterrene che non rispettano i concetti di fisica a cui siamo abituati.
ad ogni modo, sulla questione delle prove direi che quando una cosa è in bilico tra il surreale e il logico, chi propende per il surreale (un complotto globale ordito chissà dove per tenerci tutti seduti sul divano al fine di farci vaccinare con un "siero sperimentale") ha l'onere della prova..io non devo provare nulla, la pandemia è palese ci sia, così come è palese che i vaccini hanno arrestato i casi gravi di contagio


Sam ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro di essere tu quello uscito dalla caverna?* Io questa domanda me la pongo tutti i giorni, e tutti i giorni vado a letto nutrendo dubbi al riguardo.
> Mi fa piacere che ci sia gente che ha solo certezze nella vita,* al punto da dispensare giudizi sommari su gente che non conosce, e che può darsi pure abbiano un livello di cultura dieci o venti volte più alto del tuo.
> 
> Tra l'altro, lascia perdere le statistiche e i numeri, perché se cominciassimo a tirarli in ballo potresti avere delle brutte sorprese *su quanto questa "pandemia" abbia del torbido*. C'è molta differenza tra il leggere i dati e contestualizzarli.
> Non è che chi non la pensa come te si rivolge necessariamente agli sciamani, sai?


Onestamente non sembra proprio che chi tiene posizioni no vax (o pro complotto, o come vuoi definirle) abbia tanti dubbi...anzi, mi pare abbia estreme certezze sulla natura di tutta la vicenda, considerata un colossale inganno globale su tutti i fronti..e se non la pensate così vi invito a cambiare il modo di porvi perché l'idea che date è questa...io di mio non mi ritengo ne genio, ne fesso bensì persona normale che si comporta in modo normale...non ho bisogno di indagare come fossi sherlock holmes per smascherare chissà quali torbidi dettagli..che ci siano situazioni di marcio lo do per scontato, come in tutte le cose di questo mondo...che vaccinarsi sia meglio invece non ho alcun dubbio, così come non ho dubbi che la pandemia esista e che di certo non è stata ordita a livello globale ma al massimo messa in piedi da qualcuno di preciso (nella fattispecie gente con gli occhi a mandorla)
I numeri torbidi non mi interessano, tanto in internet trovi tutto e il contrario di tutto..ecco perché di solito ci sia affida alle fonti ufficiali, che di solito devono rispondere di quello che dicono


Sam ha scritto:


> *Il punto è che avete insultato delle persone che non conoscete, senza dimostrare che esse abbiano torto,* come ho già spiegato al compagno di merende qualche post più sopra, salvo poi arrampicarvi sugli specchi dopo che una persona ti ha rigirato i tuoi discorsi.
> 
> E bada, al netto del fatto che in altre occasioni ho spiegato i miei dubbi sulla pandemia, io in questo thread sono stato chiamato e accostato ai cosiddetti "novax".
> *Non mi pare di aver detto di aver fatto o meno il vaccino o di essere contro i vaccini in generale*, quindi già il fatto che mi cataloghi senza nemmeno conoscermi la dice lunga sulla supponenza di chi crede che gli altri siano dei babbuini, senza rendersi conto che quella che ha vicino al buco posteriore è una coda a tutti gli effetti, e quella che ha tra le mani è una banana.
> Ti avevo fatto l'esempio di Rafiki di proposito, ma *evidentemente anche citare il Re Leone è difficile da far capire.*


Credo che il tono insultante sia sempre stato molto più da parte dei contrari a tutto che hanno sto continuo sberleffo come di chi la sa lunga e gli altri sono i "pecoroni"...mentre che abbiano torto è palese e lo dimostrano i numeri sui contagi e ricoveri (che però i dirai sono falsi e truccati, in realtà in TI ci sono al 90% vaccinati)
Non so se sei vaccinato, ma siccome difendi una determinata posizione posso dedurre che ritieni il vaccinarsi un'atto da fessi
Mi spiace se non ho colto, non ho mai visto il Re Leone

ho risposto a tutto? Possiamo chiuderla qui?


----------



## Sam (16 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi tocca ritornare sulla discussione perché ahimé tieni sto tono da "sfida" e non mi va di essere tacciato di battere in ritirata come se colto in fallo, anche perché sono abbastanza convinto della mia posizione, pur non ritenendo di essere un genio ne un esperto in materia (ecco perché non "leggo e interpreto" ma mi affido alla maggioranza di chi è edotto in materia)


Sfida? E chi ti ha mai sfidato...
Io sto discutendo civilmente con la calma più assoluta.
Se tu l'hai presa come una sfida personale, beh, non credo io ci possa far nulla.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non capisco a quale contraddizione alludi, come ti ho detto quando dico che il 100% dei governi agisce in un modo è sottinteso che lo fa perché dietro la stragrande maggioranza di scienziati, medici, esperti etc sono tutti pro vaccinazione..


E anche qui usi una tua opinione come una verità oggettiva, salvo però non dimostrarlo, visto che non potresti.
D'altronde la politica interna ed estera sono fatte di decisioni, le cui implicazioni non sono alla portata delle persone comuni.

Questa è esattamente la contraddizione di cui parlo: quando una persona con la quale non sei d'accordo dice una cosa, tu fai la morale sul metodo scientifico. Quando tu pontifichi su qualcosa, ti permetti di dare giudizi senza prove.

E non riesci nemmeno a rendertene conto.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Entrare in un discorso teologico sulla chiesa, la complessità di una religione rispetto ad una filosofia di vita "comoda" è qui del tutto fuori luogo, la Fede nel creatore (declinata poi in varie forme) non ha nulla a che vedere con filosofie alla "peace and love" o "qui ed ora" (peraltro concetto che lo stesso Gesù, ammesso sia esistito, predicava 2000 anni fa)...


Ah quindi su Gesù il discorso è "ammesso sia esistito"?
E quindi se non fosse esistito e dovessi scoprire che tutta la narrazione che ti hanno raccontato non fosse mai esistita, cosa faresti? Ti daresti del babbuino da solo, visto che ci potresti aver creduto?
O forse, hai capito che, come in tutte le cose, non esiste una verità oggettiva, ma solo un qualcosa a cui noi scegliamo di credere, e che quindi offendere persone che non la pensano come te vuol dire violare questo principio?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul paragone tra il Papa che parla di carità cristiana e gente che ti vende sali miracolosi nemmeno la commento..rientra nella sensibilità personale..cosi come sul concetto di Fede che non ha spiegazione scientifica e non ne necessita dato che tratta questioni ultraterrene che non rispettano i concetti di fisica a cui siamo abituati.


E perché non la commenti? Ti ho fatto degli esempi molto diretti, eppure hai il coraggio di fare distinguo tra uno che vende il sale miracoloso, e uno che va in giro dicendo che quando parla ex cathedra è infallibile perché è Dio a parlare per lui, pur non essendo in grado di smascherare il primo e di verificare l'autenticità delle parole del secondo.
Non mi sembra così diversa la cosa, da un punto di vista razionale.

Ma su una cosa concordo con te: è questione di sensibilità personale.
Il punto è sempre stato questo: tutto, anche la narrazione della pandemia, è questione di sensibilità personale.
Perché nessuno sa veramente come stiano le cose, visto che scienza e politica internazionale sono talmente mischiate che è difficile stabilire quando finisce una e dove inizia l'altra.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ad ogni modo, sulla questione delle prove direi che quando una cosa è in bilico tra il surreale e il logico, chi propende per il surreale (un complotto globale ordito chissà dove per tenerci tutti seduti sul divano al fine di farci vaccinare con un "siero sperimentale") ha l'onere della prova..


E perché tu no? Anche uno che dice che il coronavirus è pericoloso per l'umanità, per quanto mi riguarda, potrebbe rientrare nel surreale.
Però stando alle tue parole, non c'è bisogno di provarlo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io non devo provare nulla, la pandemia è palese ci sia, così come è palese che i vaccini hanno arrestato i casi gravi di contagio


Anche qui, tue opinioni spacciate per verità oggettive, e smentite dai fatti visto che ci sono sia vaccinati che non in terapia intensiva. E la terapia intensiva è sempre stata una minima parte dei malati.
I vaccini hanno bloccato i casi gravi? Opinabile, visto che le percentuali di casi gravi, che hanno portato al decesso, non si sono mai discostate dal valore di inizio pandemia, un po' come la curva di decrescita della popolazione italiana che non ha mai subito variazioni di oggettiva entità, al punto dal rendere difficile dimostrare come il COVID abbia inciso sensibilmente. L'unica cosa a crescere è stata la base dei contagi.
Eppure, le tue opinioni le spacci per verità.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non sembra proprio che chi tiene posizioni no vax (o pro complotto, o come vuoi definirle) abbia tanti dubbi...


Eppure a me sembra che l'unico che non abbia dubbi qui sia tu.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> anzi, mi pare abbia estreme certezze sulla natura di tutta la vicenda, considerata un colossale inganno globale su tutti i fronti..e se non la pensate così vi invito a cambiare il modo di porvi perché l'idea che date è questa...


E anche qui, hai la certezza di categorizzare le persone. In questo caso, me.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io di mio non mi ritengo ne genio, ne fesso bensì persona normale che si comporta in modo normale...non ho bisogno di indagare come fossi sherlock holmes per smascherare chissà quali torbidi dettagli..


Buon per te. Ma il fatto che tu abbia deciso di non guardare, non vuol dire che tu abbia il diritto di insultare chi ha preso una decisione diversa dalla tua.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> che ci siano situazioni di marcio lo do per scontato, come in tutte le cose di questo mondo...


E questo però rientra in quello che tu chiami teoria del complotto.
Perché se dici che c'è del marcio anche qui, significa che in fondo neanche tu ti fidi della narrazione ufficiale.
E se non ti fidi della narrazione ufficiale, significa che hai un tuo pensiero alternativo.
Ed essendo che, però, come dicevo non lo puoi dimostrare, come nessuno d'altronde, sei anche tu nella mischia dei babbuini. Lo vedi? Ti contraddici da solo.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> che vaccinarsi sia meglio invece non ho alcun dubbio, così come non ho dubbi che la pandemia esista e che di certo non è stata ordita a livello globale ma al massimo messa in piedi da qualcuno di preciso (nella fattispecie gente con gli occhi a mandorla)


Praticamente come sopra. Anche qui, teoria del complotto.
Però la tua vale, quella di quelli che chiami "novax" è da babbuini.
E vabbe'...



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I numeri torbidi non mi interessano, tanto in internet trovi tutto e il contrario di tutto..ecco perché di solito ci sia affida alle fonti ufficiali, che di solito devono rispondere di quello che dicono


E infatti, ho sempre citato le fonti ufficiali. Mai preso numeri a caso.
E sono proprio quelli che stridono con la narrazione ufficiale.
Il problema è contestualizzarli.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo che il tono insultante sia sempre stato molto più da parte dei contrari a tutto che hanno sto continuo sberleffo come di chi la sa lunga e gli altri sono i "pecoroni"...


E intanto sei tu ad aver usato il termine babbuini.
Mia mamma quando io dicevo "lo fanno anche gli altri" mi rispondeva sempre "a me interessa quello che fai tu, non quello che fanno gli altri".



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> mentre che abbiano torto è palese e lo dimostrano i numeri sui contagi e ricoveri (che però i dirai sono falsi e truccati, in realtà in TI ci sono al 90% vaccinati)


Nella realtà la situazione è molto più variegata rispetto ad un generico rapporto 90:10, visto che la "protezione" sta praticamente scemando e ormai sappiamo non dura più di quattro-cinque mesi.
Però è chiaro che se in TV inviti solo gente che dice A e non gente che dice B, allora sembra che A sia la verità.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so se sei vaccinato, ma siccome difendi una determinata posizione posso dedurre che ritieni il vaccinarsi un'atto da fessi


Sbagliato ancora, io non difendo niente e nessuno. Semmai ho evidenziato che c'è gente che si arroga il diritto di chiedere dei titoli di studio a uno che non la pensa come lui, salvo poi magari essere un muratore con la terza elementare che dà del rimbambito a Montagnier solo perché l'ha sentito in TV.
Io ho sempre sostenuto che ognuno di noi è libero di scegliere. Se una persona ha scelto di vaccinarsi con coscienza, non sono nessuno a dire che è un idiota.
Se lo pensassi smentirei da solo quello che ho sostenuto fino ad ora sulla questione dei babbuini.

Ciò che io combatto ad oltranza nel mio piccolo sono la gestione della pandemia basata sul terrorismo mediatico, gli abusi dello stato d'emergenza, l'obbligo del Green Pass che non ha nulla a che vedere con la sanità, e l'uso ricattatorio di quest'ultimo per lavorare, visto che come ho già scritto in passato si tratta di un precedente pericolosissimo per la democrazia di questo paese, in quanto si è scambiato lo stato di diritto con l'emergenza in nome di un qualcosa di opinabile.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ho risposto a tutto? Possiamo chiuderla qui?


Chiedi il mio permesso? Lo sai che sei anche libero di ignorare il mio post se proprio non hai voglia di rispondere, vero?


----------

